# EQUIPOSE AND WINSTROL? A Good Stack?



## Bodybuilder200 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello, 

I just wanted to know what everybody thought of a stack I thought of that might give me some good effects. 

12 Weeks of Equipose 
as well as 

6 Weels of Winstrol 

Should I do the winstrol in the last six weeks, first, or middle? 

Do I need any PCT for this, since both have almost no estrogen effects (bitch tits etc.). 

Also, what kind of gains, in Lbs. would I most likely see from this?

Thanks, 

John


----------



## sendit08 (Dec 25, 2008)

its really hard to answer your question without knowing the results you are trying to obtain.
it would also help if you posted some in depth information about your self (physically)
ie: bf%, height, weight, age, years training, and your experience using gear in the past.
BTW there is always pct needed... better safe than sorry!!
... After years of research and three years of studying as a kinesiology major i  still have no way of possibly answering your question without this information


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, without more info it's not really easy to say.  However, I will say that you should most certainly include some test in this cycle.  

No test = no cycle


----------



## karlito59 (Jan 15, 2009)

it'is a cycle for cutting


----------



## chrito (Jan 15, 2009)

never do a cyclewith no testosterone!

i sugest you this cycle!

500mg testo cypionate 1-12
400mg EQ or primobolan 1-10
50mg winstrol a day 1-8
50mg proviron a day 1-14
clomids for end and amybe hcg


this is best what you asking for


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used eq and winny as part of a cut cycle.You will not put on size but you will lean out.You need to add test to put on size


----------



## chrito (Jan 15, 2009)

yes testo cypionate is best 600mg week,monday-wednasday-frieday shots!
also good is to add anaplon anadrol 50mg a day for 5-6 weeks!


----------



## alexvega (Mar 1, 2009)

*njjjhk*



chrito said:


> never do a cyclewith no testosterone!
> 
> i sugest you this cycle!
> 
> ...



waooooooooo it ´s sound nice cycle


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 1, 2009)

Not a good cycle!
Need stats and previous cycles?


----------



## kellyjelly (Mar 2, 2009)

my boy always do almost same cycle


----------

